# Which printer?

## tomtom69

Hello all,

I am looking for a new printer (after the old HP 710C has more and more problems and does not perform so well under gentoo as it's just a GDI printer). But everywhere I look I get more confused about this special topic ... and I do not want to have a windows VM just for printing...

The printer should have the following features:

- colour ("woman acceptance factor", however <<10% will be printed in colour), but no photo print required

- cheap replacement cartridges for toner/ink

- shall have no problems when not permanently powered but powered together with the PC (I do not like standby power consumption)

- compatible with gentoo arch amd64  :Smile: 

- wired network interface would be nice, however a USB ethernet extension is also an option.

I think from price point of view a ink printer will be more economic, because we do not print that much (~10 pages per week).

Does anyone have positive experience with a printer that would fulfill these requirements?

Thanks in advance,

   tomtom69

----------

## Etal

If you find a printer you like, you can check how well it works on the openprinting.org database.

From my experience, HP work really well (HP officially provides HPLIP and drivers for almost all printers).

----------

## gerard27

I have always used Epson,good support in Linux.

Cups + gutenprint is an unbeatable combination IMHO.

Gerard.

----------

## PaulBredbury

There's plenty of fully-supported HPs.

----------

## bandreabis

A model?

Mine!

HP LaserJet P2055D

----------

## chithanh

For HP be sure to check the product page for Linux support, not all models work with hplip.

For other vendors, you can see the openprinting database and the sane supported devices list. E.g. the Samsung CLX-3175 seems to be supported by foo2qpdl (printing) and xerox_mfp (scanning).

----------

## keet

My HP PSC 750 works fine.  It's rather old, so you can get a better, newer one, of course.  If you install net-print/hplip with the qt4 USE flag, you get a nice, easy-to-use printer wizard that helps you configure it easily and quickly.  Even my scanner works fine, with very little setup.  On these grounds, I recommend a Hewlett-Packard printer.  However, I haven't really researched which printer is best for Linux, so this is from just my experience.

----------

## rrbrussell

I also recommend going with HP.

I have used with Linux.

HP Deskjet 932C

HP PSC 750

HP Officejet 6310

I am using with Linux.

HP Deskjet 5940dtn

HP Photosmart C4280 All In One

They are all well supported. The Officejet 6310 and Deskjet 5940dtn had to wait for some new drivers from HP before they worked correctly with Windows Vista and Windows 7. By correctly I mean did anything more than just print, no duplexing or tray selection on the 5940dtn and no scanning on the Officejet 6310. Actually, I think the network scanning feature of the Officejet 6310 is still not working correctly in Windows 7. Works fine in Linux though.

----------

## ppurka

I have an HP  Deskjet F2120 which is a printer + scanner + copier. Everything "just works."  In case you want to go for HP, do check the hplip website http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html for the status of your printer.

----------

## tomtom69

Hello,

thanks very much for your answers.

So I think it will be a HP again (the old one did it for >10 years, that's OK).

However some (many?) newer HP inkjets dislike their power being switched off - they do a cleaning process after every power up.

Does anybody know which printers do not have this behaviour (even if this is rather off-topic here...)

tomtom69

----------

